

Apple patents iMac touch-screen with swivelling display - mtkd
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/apple/7961480/Apple-files-iMac-touch-patent.html

======
uuoc
That is not a patent at all. That is simply a WIPO publication of a PCT
filing. No patent rights at all anywhere are granted apple by that document.
Please be precise in your description of these things, the meanings are
subtle, but extremely important.

------
c1sc0
Normally, I'm pretty much against software patents but this _is_ kind of
innovative: run multiple OSes/User interfaces at the same time and pick the
one that best fits the user's environment.

